# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  WFN Pharma?

## CharlesThe4th

Has anyone tried their brand and could tell me more about it?

----------


## Seths

[QUOTE=CharlesThe4th;7005705]Has anyone tried their brand and could tell me more about it?[/QUOTE

----------


## CharlesThe4th

How long ago was this and that was their brand not pro lab?

----------


## naxxy

> It's bunk! I went through close to two bottles of they're stack 500 with absolutely no effect. No sides,no gains, nothing!


seems like a fake account tbh





> How long ago was this and that was their brand not pro lab?


i tried their new apricot oil products (test 500 and and WFN lean as well as hgh) as definitely rate their products. the hgh is incredible felt that shit fast haha

the lab reports look legit too, anyone else confirm?

----------


## almostgone

> i tried their new apricot oil products (test 500 and and WFN lean as well as hgh) as definitely rate their products. the hgh is incredible felt that shit fast haha
> 
> the lab reports look legit too, anyone else confirm?



Hmm, interesting.

----------


## NACH3

> seems like a fake account tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried their new apricot oil products (test 500 and and WFN lean as well as hgh) as definitely rate their products. the hgh is incredible felt that shit fast haha
> 
> the lab reports look legit too, anyone else confirm?


Felt the HGH fast?! As in what sense? Sh*t thT be great if the GH was real I just don't see that happening(but if you've got BW showing then that's great... But seeing as GH is often the most faked... If your on to something please post up that BW...

----------


## Seths

> It's bunk! I went through close to two bottles of they're stack 500 with absolutely no effect. No sides,no gains, nothing!


^
Fake post sent through my account

----------


## CharlesThe4th

Dude, shut up please. Your aggitating me.

----------


## test addict

> Hmm, interesting.


anyone tried optimum pharma?

----------


## Seths

> Dude, shut up please. Your aggitating me.


enough out of both of you. Op I wouldn't listen to any of them

----------


## Seths

Gtg. At least they're ace 200 is. 0 pip as well, so that's a plus

----------


## CharlesThe4th

Update on my first cycle. I don't have bloods to confirm but strength has came up considerably. I went from 275 for 3 on squat to maxing out at 365 yesterday. This is 3 weeks in. Put on 10 lbs as well.

----------


## naxxy

> Felt the HGH fast?! As in what sense? Sh*t thT be great if the GH was real I just don't see that happening(but if you've got BW showing then that's great... But seeing as GH is often the most faked... If your on to something please post up that BW...


no bw on me. usually only get bw when i'm sceptical. best thing is you can get individual wfn hgh vials and not kits so you can confirm yourself. 

0 pip on their products also. my mates are on it too and getting similar feedback from them. excited to try their other products tbh

----------

